

Online hackathon for education tonight – $5K in cash prizes - breck
https://www.hackerleague.org/hackathons/virtual-hackathon-reforming-education

======
lnanek2
A little tough to reason backwards from a win on this one. They haven't listed
any judges: [https://www.hackerleague.org/hackathons/virtual-hackathon-
re...](https://www.hackerleague.org/hackathons/virtual-hackathon-reforming-
education/wikipages/524a03e4cfe7cc3f84000016)

The closest you can really find is that the prizes are from Lincoln Labs who
seem more interested in politics. The about section mentions Romney, so
probably republican. So if you have an education idea it should probably be
more aimed toward private schools and Ivys and the like more than government
programs since republicans are against government involvement in education in
general.

It's important to know the judges in a hackathon. I've had judges kill project
scores because they didn't know Google had announced Glass would have a GDK
supporting native development, for example. Others who decided they loved
games so only games could win, etc..

~~~
breck
Great question. That was a slight oversight on my part, not realizing the
importance of listing judges to a hackathon. I just updated the list and we'll
publish a final list of judges tomorrow. Because this is an online hackathon,
we will have more judges than your typical in person event. The judges right
now are mostly startup folks and teachers.

Although Lincoln Labs is the sponsor, the hackathon is nonpartisan. Organizers
are a mix of Republicans, Democrats and Independents.

------
karangoeluw
You don't host hackathons on weendays! just saying.

~~~
breck
We are calling this a "moonlight" hackathon. :) . Some folks want to
participate in a hackathon but can't/prefer not to give up their weekends. So
if you ever wanted to participate in a Hackathon but not give up your Saturday
and Sunday, now's your chance!

~~~
mahyarm
Or the unemployed hackathon.

------
triplesec
"tonight" is a little short notice. I love the idea, but many excellent people
will not be able to plan for this

------
capex
I've added Bunyad[0] to this, looking for an experienced Rails dev to lead the
development. If you can't make it to this hackathon, we'd still be around
([https://github.com/Bunyad/bunyad](https://github.com/Bunyad/bunyad)) [0]
[https://www.hackerleague.org/hackathons/virtual-hackathon-
re...](https://www.hackerleague.org/hackathons/virtual-hackathon-reforming-
education/hacks/bunyad)

------
adamzerner
My thoughts might provide some ideas:
[http://www.collegeanswerz.com/rethinking-
education](http://www.collegeanswerz.com/rethinking-education)

